# BOOMVANG & NANCEN SPARS



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I will be making my first tuna trip as soon as weather permits. How far are the spars out from freeport,tx. The maps I have do not list these, where can I find coordinates to reach them. I heard that I will need a permit for the yellowfin, where do I get it? Is there anywhere closer to catch yellowfin. I will be using a 31' contender with 300 gallons of fuel. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Permit here for $22---> http://www.nmfspermits.com good for the boat.
Go here for distance ---> http://www.hiltonfishcharts.com/demo_nw.htm

Good luck!!


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*YFT Tuna*

Jfreeman,
There is a floater out there right now which is alot closer than the spars, but out of respect to my subscribers, that's about all I can say.
All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## FISH HARD (Aug 8, 2004)

Boomvang #'s 2721.214 ,9437.519,Nancen 5 or 6 miles to east.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I know you would love to read all you need in one thread but go here and read every post ...Good luck and watch the sea's !!!!

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=72680

John


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

jtburf,

your connections shows "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Deepwater YFT*

Boomvang Spar Platform, Hoover/Diana Spar Platform, Nancen Spar and Transocean's Deepwater Pathfinder Drill Ship are all relative close together but a long way offshore. These structures are holding fish if weather premits. Best bite was generally been at night.

Plan your trip right and you can hit all four!


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

Tom I like your board hope it takes off...


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

All i did was search Boomvang and there is over a page of threads ... John


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

JFree - What motors are you running on that bad machine? I think it's about 120 statute from Freeport.

300 gallons is less than you think! Remember 1/3 out, 1/3 in, 1/3 in reserve. I bring extra every time in my 31 just in case I have to go the 115 miles home in breaking 6-7 footers. .8 mpg screws up the plans, ya know. It doesn't cost much extra to carry a little reserve. Worst case can happen. 6 years ago I drove a 28 pursuit from Tequila to Freeport in 5-6 footers (sudden 6 hour squall!), on one engine (blew the other). We had 1 gallon of gas in the tank at fillup.

Got all your safety gear together? It's a long way from home. 

The deep blue is for real, but be prepared. Looks like we may see a Saturday window.

Patrick


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm running yamaha 300 hpdis. I am planning on buying an extras 50 gallon fuel bladder for insurance. Running 4000rpm at 41 mph I get 1.5 mpg loaded, with a 300 gallon tank that would be arange of 450 miles in calm seas. I have a life raft and will buy an epirb before the trip.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Tom,

Should I let the "cat" out of the bag? I work for the drilling contractor with the new arrival out there. I guess it really doesnt matter what is moored up out deep if the weather doesnt allow anyone to get out.


----------



## passed out (Oct 8, 2004)

Uh, Jfreeman i haven,t been out in a month but there was a big portion of somebodies national forest rafted up along the shelf from tequila, cervezas,little sister--maybe further,and not just water hycinths and skunk cabbage but some big ole trees. timbers and pilings. might keep an eye peeled especially if you got Wcaps or low vis.....passed out


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

jfreeman take a sat phone if you have one. it is a long way and if bumpy there will not be a lot of boats out there.


----------



## birdman69 (Nov 4, 2004)

I would trailor I-10 east thru New O to hwy 23 and launch at Venice Marina is the quickest way to YFT. Had a report of mules in 100 ft of water 8 -10 miles off shore behind shirmpers. Some over the 200 lb mark with pec fins a foot past there tail Couldn't turn them on 50 w's with 80 lb test. Livin in a dream world over there. JF what type of tackle you packin? bm69


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

It's amazing that those 300's get that much better mileage than the OX66 250's. 40 is about my most efficient speed as well, but at 1.25 or so. I bring 40 and usually have 130 in the tank when I get home. You've got enough to do whatever you like out there. New hull, or new motors?

I got the sat phone myself and like the security of being able to communicate. In a real emergency, the epirb may be a better solution. 

Oh, by the way, over the edge, yes, let the cat out of the bag. I think I know, but I don't run 30 miles past the East Breaks on an I think...


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

The 31 I had got 1.7 at cruise loaded with the 250 HPDIs.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Milage*

Our 31 get's 1.1- 1.3 on the way out depending on seas..........and 1.4 - 1.5 on the way in.

We've never gone to the Spars w/o hauling fuel just in case.

I would definitely take someone(s) that have made the trip before.

Good Luck


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*ooops !*

Twin OX-66's....2001 yr.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I bought the boat new about 3 months ago, I have been 60 miles out but no further. I would like to make the trip with someone who has some experience running that distance just to be safe. As for reels I have two accurate platinum 2 speeds with 50lb mono and 2 single speeds with 40lb mono. I think that should be plenty unless I really hook a monster. If they are not enough I can always buy bigger. If anybody has experience let me know, maybe we can make a trip.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

JFREE you have a PM.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*JFreeman?*

Where are you keeping your boat. We were down at the Stack Storage in Freeport and saw a new 31 w/300 HPDI's on it.....SWEET!!!!

Is that yours ?


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I keep mine at intercoastal marine in freeport, it's white with light blue bottom and dark blue boot stripe.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*That's it.........We're neighbors.*

We have the Dark blue hull with a fresh coat of wax.

Congrats on the new boat. She looks nice.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

It's a small world ain't it. I was going to order a boat with blue sides ,but I saved alot of money taking the boat they had on the lot. How long have you had yours.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Since 2001*

Great ride.

If your going to fish the cooler months, you'll definitely want to put curtains on her. Makes it nice and dry.

Saw where you were heading to the spars. Radar is a life saver.

See you at the dock.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I am having the curtains made right know. They should have the front peice on today, but it won't have sides or wings yet. It was supposed to be finished two weeks ago, oh well. I am using Mccords, thats who Texas marine reccomended, I wish they would get on the ball.


----------



## N.O.B.S. (Oct 3, 2004)

Gulf Eagle Out Of Deep Sea Headquarters Left On A Spar Run This Morning. At Least You'll Have A Little Company Out There.


----------

